# Broadarrow Prs3



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

this came yesterday (from eprey), very reasonably priced but a bit of a gamble as the sellers pic was down to the usual standard for fleabay









as it turned out, i'd nothing to worry about, it's in excellent condition









broadarrow pvd with sapphire crystal, ronda 7jewel, 10 year battery (should be good for another 7 years)










i really like the dial/hands combination of this watch, also, it's not too bulky about 3mm thinner than my 6309-7049.

regards, john.


----------



## Boxbrownie (Aug 11, 2005)

Yep I like the combination too, very nice watch hope you got a good deal as well.....I like my SMP's with those face/hand combinations but never gone for the "bond" frame hands though.

Enjoy.

Best regards David


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Nice but I hope your're not going to be taking that too work


----------



## tom (Jun 2, 2003)

Got a stainless steel cased one today. First class bit of kit

Tom


----------

